# loom knitting 10 stitch blanket



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This looks interesting.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/10-stitch-blanket-for-loom-knitters
Dick


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> This looks interesting.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/10-stitch-blanket-for-loom-knitters
> Dick


WOW I can't wait to try this!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks. Dick. Looks grand I will have to try it. Mary


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

me too, I am making blankets for all of my grandchildren...(8)


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you. Will have to try this one too.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in!!!Is a wonderfull project.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Just beautiful. Looks like a piece of modern art. So awesome that the designer of the original pattern is using this for fundraising. Love it. 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've seen this pattern before and thought it was beautiful. The pattern was for a knitted blanket. Then I saw this pattern for the loom and was so excited. I already have an afghan on my Afghan loom but I truly intend to try this one. I think it would be a great pattern to use up scrap yarn.


----------

